# Any Brits in Vaughan/Richmond Hill Area?



## simonh81 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Guys,
Wondering if there are any Brits living in Southern Ontario,....Vaughan, Richmond Hill, Mississauga areas?

We're set to arrive on April 1st and wondered what the area was like...ie things to do, good restaurants, weather etc...

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonh81 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Wondering if there are any Brits living in Southern Ontario,....Vaughan, Richmond Hill, Mississauga areas?
> 
> We're set to arrive on April 1st and wondered what the area was like...ie things to do, good restaurants, weather etc...
> ...


There are tens if not hundreds of thousands of Brits living in Southern Ontario. 
The weather, except for west coast BC is probably the best in Canada. We get all four seasons but winter, particularly this year, is not that bad/cold. Wonderful Spring/Summer/Fall most years. Today and for the past three weeks almost we have had clear blue skies and bright sunny days.
The three cities you mention are all on the periphery of Toronto and form part of the GTA. There's plenty to do and only two hours away from skiing/winter sports and all the Summer water sports you're ever going to need.
Toronto (GTA) is one of the world's most multicultural cities consequently restaurants of every ethnicity and every quality.


----------

